# multiple amps hook up !!!



## 666mojo (Sep 2, 2010)

Whats the best way to hook up multiple amps to one source or pre amp ??? is it all right to yous the rca y cables in say two pairs in order to run say 4 amps :dumbcrazy: ??


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I do that with subwoofer amps with no problem, one LFE RCA out put to 4 amps.


----------

